# 12B question



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

So I picked up a transformer...couldn't help myself...

It's my second 12B. I have doubts it'll work and will need a going over before anything happens however it has an oddity, and I'm not certain what to do with it.

It has a reverse button. Since it's AC output...what's it do?*

From what I've gathered thus far it was introduced in '52. It must be in literature I haven't found yet. An image search shows it's fairly common on e-bay. 



Low hanging fruit. Not intended for consumption.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb with this since it's been
decades since I had an American Flyer S train.

Since A/F locos are AC and use their version of an E unit, the only
thing the mysterious 'reverse' button could do is
interrupt the current. You might connect a multimeter
or light bulb to the track terminals. When you push
that button the current should momentarily go off.

Don


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Don is probably right, that's what O Scale trains do. The only other thing I could think of is it's actually a DC transformer...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I also have a 12B and yes, it simply cuts power to the track, when released power is restored and the reverse unit cycles one position. In order to reverse the train, you would have to push and release this button twice, providing your reverse unit cycles properly without sticking. Same again to get it going forward. I just use the throttle control to reverse mine.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

So...it replicates my "deadman" throttle on my 16B??


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I also have a 12B and yes, it simply cuts power to the track,


I presumed that was it's function, but with two throttles it seemed too clunky to be right.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Might have been 'state of the art' for the 50's when this was produced....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I love these trannies - nice looking, terrific power, reasonable cost (even today) - only issue that baffles me most is why they have the power cord exiting through the front???


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

The thing that baffles me about AF transformers... is why they don't have a power switch. I added a simple on/off switch between the power and short lamps on the top of my 15B transformer. Makes life a lot easier 

Charles.


----------

